# looking for a top coat for my table saw



## tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

im looking for a top coat or a wax for my saw top. i tried all the hardware stors in my area.HD caries a top coat spray type but they are all out of it. any sugestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

I just use past type floor wax. Put it on and buff it out. I use it every year in the fall. I have heard of people using liquid car wax like turtle wax. I have not seen anything that says there is not silicone in it. That is why I don't use car wax. The spray top coat stuff is nice. But I think it is just too expensive when you can have a can of floor wax last for years.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

If the tup is rusted, just use a scotch britte pad ~ Very Fine Steel wool + Mineral spirits to clean the surface; apply a coat of wax, free of silicone one, that's it. I like Butcher's.


----------



## Toddmc (Mar 5, 2009)

I would consider myself an amateur's amateur and never really considered this issue. I currently use paraffin wax and buff it out with 2000grit sandpaper to keep my tool bed from rusting. Is this a bad choice? Also, what is the concern when choosing a wax?


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Since I acquired my Shopsmith back in 1983, I've been using Johnsons Past Wax, original formula, on my cast iron and aluminum surfaces, and on the steel bench and way tubes. My machines look like new, even though they have been exposed to South Florida heat and high humidity for all those years.

Look for the yellow can with a red stripe. You can pay a lot more, but nothing protects better.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

If you want to use a spray, I use Topcote by Bostik. It's a little price gut gives good results. Acts as a lubricant and protectant. However, if it's my money I'd be spending, I'd just use a good paste wax and buff it real well so there's no residue left.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I use a regular paste furniture wax.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll second 8iowa on the plain ol' Johnson's paste wax. Works for me.


----------



## tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

johnsons paste wax? never heard of it.. where might a guy find this product? thanks for all the advise

Tyson


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here or about a zillion other places, from grocery stores to the neighborhood hardware store.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Johnson's Floor Wax. You can get it everywhere, food store, department store, etc… Works really well and it is cheap. Don't forget to put it in the miter slots and one your slides.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Yup CharlieM1958 has it!


----------



## khop (May 2, 2008)

I have used KIWI shoe polish (clear). Just buff it like other waxes. Looks good and great for the SOUL.
KHOP


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

You look a bit young to be using a table saw Tyson. Maybe you should just stay away from it for about a decade.


----------



## tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

too funny, thats my perfect little son in the pic. anyway i hope i dont get yelled at but i couldent find johnsons paste wax so i bought some turtle wax. i dident apply it yet, waiting for comments first


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Tyson,

Becareful! Make sure there is no Silicon in that wax, you will rue the day you try to finsih wood with silicon on it….


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Car wax is not good, it has no lubricating qualities and may contain substances that will interfere with wood finishes. Save the Turtle wax for your car.


----------



## tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks guys. i use the wax on the truck i guess. ill keep looking for the johnsons i guess


----------



## JimmyC (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyson,
You should be able to find a paste wax in the same section as pledge furniture polish, larger supermarkets, as well as stores like Walmart should have it. Home improvement centers will defintely have it.

Good Luck.


----------



## Hacksaw (Feb 26, 2009)

T9 Boeshield. You can get it at a rockler store or woodcraft near you.If there isn't one near you you can order it online.They also make a great blade cleaner and rockler sells the cleaner and boeshield as a kit.I like them because you don't have a bunch of buildup on the surfaces to remove before starting work again.If you are talking for storage for an extended period of time I use vaseline.I stored a tablesaw in a shed for 3 years with vaseline and got no rust


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

one word - carnuba.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, you can get Johnson's Paste Wax most anywhere. However, there are two formulas. You want the Original (picture posted in this thread) to use on your machinery.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I use whatever cheap car wax I can find. Has worked good for 15 years.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

If you want the Cadillac of wax for shop tools use Renaissance.

You cam order it online from Highland Woodworking.

Lee


----------



## pat44 (Feb 11, 2009)

I use Butchers Wax. You should be able to find it in any grocery store or hardware store.


----------

